# [OT] Problema con i notebooks! [RISOLTO]

## styrix

Salve a tutti! Oggi sono qui per dirvi che ho un ennesimo problema! :\

Allora, praticamente io dovrei comprarmi un notebook entro questo mese, ma non so quale prendere. Sicuramente prendo un derivante x86, ma non so quale dei tanti, scegliere. Io ero è sono molto interessato per gli ASUS, ma quale modello prendere? Ho saputo che è uscito una nuova CPU "Centrino", apposita per i laptops. Ora, le mie domande sono: 

1) Quale modello prendere (parlando di ASUS)?

2) L'hardware che monta ASUS, ha conflitti o incopatibilita' con il linux kernel?

3) Quale CPU fra P4, celeron, athlon, athlon xp, Centrino mi consigliate?

4) Se prendo un Centrino, nella variabile CFLAGS come -march=CPU, CPU == ? 

Aspetto vostre risposte con notevole ansia. 

Saluti da Andrea!

PS. Mi farebbe molto piacere, se voi mi indicaste qualche altro modello, se pensate che ASUS non vada bene.Last edited by styrix on Tue Nov 25, 2003 5:49 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## shev

Personalmente non avrei scartato con tanta decisione i ppc (quindi i vari *book di apple, imho i portatili migliori in circolazione... ok, sarò di parte ma per me è così  :Very Happy:  ).

Cmq guarda che centrino non è un processore, ma una tecnologia rivoluzionaria (secondo intel) che fornisce una piattaforma ideale per i portatili, composta da diversi moduli: un processore tutto nuovo, supporto wireless e cosette del genere. In rete trovi parecchie info a proposito.

Il mio consiglio è di scegliere proprio il centrino. Il supporto linux per tale tecnologia sta crescendo sempre più, ti permette autonomie impensabili con altri portatili (ho un amico che ne ha uno e arriva sulle cinque ore e oltre, come gli apple), ha ottime prestazioni, scalda poco e consuma meno... insomma, la risposta x86 ai ppc. Prendere un portatile x86 adesso imho significa prendere un centrino, le altre scelte non hanno troppo senso (se non economicamente o perchè si cerca un sostituto del desktop più che un vero portatile).

Certo come wireless supporta ancora il "vecchio" standard .b e a breve dovrebbero introdurre la versione nuova con .g, quindi acquistarein questo momento è un po' una scommessa: quanto tempo ci vorrà prima che esca la nuova versione? (scommessa che poi esiste sempre quando si acquista hardware informatico, sia chiaro)

----------

## styrix

Rispondete per favore alla mia domanda piu' importante? I notebooks ASUS vanno bene?

Aspetto risposte con ansia.

Ciao da Andrea!

----------

## matteo*

 *styrix wrote:*   

> Rispondete per favore alla mia domanda piu' importante? I notebooks ASUS vanno bene?
> 
> 

 

io ho un asus da quasi un anno ed è sempre andato bene (è un athlon xp 1800+) con gentoo tutto va alla perfezione (con il 2.6.0 t9) tranne il modem interno che non ho mai configurato perchè non uso mai ma uso la scheda di rete.

posso confermarti che altri con l'asus sono soddisfatti..

----------

## paolo

 *styrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [cut]
> 
> 1) Quale modello prendere (parlando di ASUS)?
> ...

 

1) Fatti un giro su http://www.linux-laptop.net/ che è la migliore risorsa.

2) Leggi la 1  :Smile: 

3) Come Shev: Centrino

4) Forse va come pentium3... ma una semplice ricerca fara' svanire ogni dubbio (poi ricordati di scriverlo anche qui pero').

Paolo

----------

## Truzzone

 *matteo* wrote:*   

>  *styrix wrote:*   Rispondete per favore alla mia domanda piu' importante? I notebooks ASUS vanno bene?
> 
>  
> 
> io ho un asus da quasi un anno ed è sempre andato bene (è un athlon xp 1800+) con gentoo tutto va alla perfezione (con il 2.6.0 t9) tranne il modem interno che non ho mai configurato perchè non uso mai ma uso la scheda di rete.
> ...

 

[OT]

Ho sentito dire che gli asus hanno il monitor lcd a 65mila colori, a 16bit, e che le foto o i film si vedono male (anche se sotto winzzoz si mettono 32bit) è vero?

[/OT]

Ciao by Truzzone

----------

## matteo*

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT]
> 
> Ho sentito dire che gli asus hanno il monitor lcd a 65mila colori, a 16bit, e che le foto o i film si vedono male (anche se sotto winzzoz si mettono 32bit) è vero?
> ...

 

attualmente il monitor ce l'ho impostato a 65mila colori cmq si vede tutto bene, foto, film e tutto il resto..

(magari dopo riavvio x portando *defaultdepth* a 24 e ti so dire..)

----------

## Benve

Confermo la bontà degli asus.

Gli ultimi kernel anno anche un supporto specifico

----------

## silian87

Io ho sentito che gli asus vanno benissimo con linux, poi hanno anche un buon rapporto qualita'/prezzo, se non fosse per il monitor.... Mi hanno detto che non suono buoni monitor, e che non e' raro che si brucino dei pixel.

----------

## matteo*

 *matteo* wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (magari dopo riavvio x portando *defaultdepth* a 24 e ti so dire..)

 

funziona anche così.. nessun problema..

----------

## Truzzone

 *matteo* wrote:*   

>  *matteo* wrote:*   
> 
> (magari dopo riavvio x portando *defaultdepth* a 24 e ti so dire..) 
> 
> funziona anche così.. nessun problema..

 

Grazie 1k   :Surprised: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Ho visto dei beeeeei monitor (sia chiaro, non paragonabili agli Apple...) su alcuni Dell, ma se parliamo di qualità/prezzo...

Imho anche i Toshiba e i sudetti Dell sono molto buoni, idem per alcuni Sony (anche se l'assistenza di quest'ultimi fa pena...).

Se entriamo nel discorso assistenza, molto buona è quella fornita dall'Acer, Toshiba ed altre ke nn mi ricordo (si vengono a prendere il portatile col corriere espresso e te lo rimandano nello stesso modo)

Ke altro, nn avendo mai venduto nè Dell ne Asus nn ti so dire di + per quanto riguarda la bontà della struttura, cmq se fossi in te mi piglierei un bell' Apple PBook 12" con lettore DVD e CD-RW, ci monterei 768Mb di DDRAM, un bell'HD da 60 e una skera AirPort Extreme...  :Shocked: 

----------

